# Design my SWM/DECA System



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I know there are a couple of other threads asking for help with DECA, but I didn't want to hijack them. I thought I understood, but now I'm a little confused with this BS filter. I'm basically just looking for what goes where.
I'm going to be majorly consolidating my system down. This is what it will look like before I deal with DECA or anything:
SWM LNB to 4 way splitter (Outside). This will feed 2 H24s, and then feed another 4 way splitter. That splitter will feed 2 HR24s and a DECA adapter for internet access. Where in the line does this BS filter fit in? And do I need anything else?


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> I know there are a couple of other threads asking for help with DECA, but I didn't want to hijack them. I thought I understood, but now I'm a little confused with this BS filter. I'm basically just looking for what goes where.
> I'm going to be majorly consolidating my system down. This is what it will look like before I deal with DECA or anything:
> SWM LNB to 4 way splitter (Outside). This will feed 2 H24s, and then feed another 4 way splitter. That splitter will feed 2 HR24s and a DECA adapter for internet access. Where in the line does this BS filter fit in? And do I need anything else?


The Band Stop Filter _always_ goes between the SWM (in this case, the LNB) and the first splitter. The purpose of the filter is to _protect_ the SWM from the relatively high-level 500-600 MHz DECA signals that it wasn't designed for.

I'm not sure cascading 2 4-way splitters is 'supported' (that's a 16-way split), if it doesn't work, you'll have to change your configuration.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> The Band Stop Filter _always_ goes between the SWM (in this case, the LNB) and the first splitter. The purpose of the filter is to _protect_ the SWM from the relatively high-level 500-600 MHz DECA signals that it wasn't designed for.


And it's fine outdoors?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> And it's fine outdoors?


The filter?

Yes.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

dave29 said:


> The filter?
> 
> Yes.


Splitters, too?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Any difference where it goes? Better closer to to the dish, or closer to the first splitter?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Splitters, too?


Sure, with the right connectors and drip loops depending on location.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> Any difference where it goes? Better closer to to the dish, or closer to the first splitter?


It shouldn't matter... I'd put it adjacent to the first splitter. Note that all splitters aren't created equal... the original SWS-2, SWS-4 and SWS-8 splitters didn't have rubber 'boots' on the F-sockets, so might be less desirable to use outside. The 'green sticker' MRV-rated splitters do, as do Zinwell Split_-Z splitters currently available.

P.S. _Don't forget grounding._ I'm not sure the configuration you describe (unless the first 4-way splitter is within earshot of the electrical service entrance) meets NEC.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> Any difference where it goes? Better closer to to the dish, or closer to the first splitter?


Put it in the LNB arm if it will fit.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

dwcolvin said:


> The Band Stop Filter _always_ goes between the SWM (in this case, the LNB) and the first splitter. The purpose of the filter is to _protect_ the SWM from the relatively high-level 500-600 MHz DECA signals that it wasn't designed for.
> 
> I'm not sure cascading 2 4-way splitters is 'supported' (that's a 16-way split), if it doesn't work, you'll have to change your configuration.


If he has a green label SWM LNB then the BS filter is not required. So in his setup he wouldn't need any BS filters as he doesn't list any receivers that are not MRV compatible.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> If he has a green label SWM LNB then the BS filter is not required. So in his setup he wouldn't need any BS filters as he doesn't list any receivers that are not MRV compatible.


I just went out and checked earlier. No green sticker


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

The DECA converter that connects to my router-what power supply do I need for that?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> The DECA converter that connects to my router-what power supply do I need for that?


21 volt PI


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> 21 volt PI


The same model as the one that powers my SWM LNB?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> The same model as the one that powers my SWM LNB?


That will work, but it needs to be in addition to the SWM PI. In other words the SWM needs a PI and each DECA dongle (not attached to a receiver) also needs one.

This one was used for testing DECA:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...serter-for-SWimLine-dish-(PI21)&c=Multiswitch Power Supplies&sku=874409000844


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> That will work, but it needs to be in addition to the SWM PI. In other words the SWM needs a PI and each DECA dongle (not attached to a receiver) also needs one.


Yeah, just wasn't sure which to get.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

This one is designed for DECA but the other one will work also:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...Supply-(PS18DER0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> This one is designed for DECA but the other one will work also:
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...Supply-(PS18DER0)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


Thanks!!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Given the costs why not just order it from DirecTV?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Given the costs why not just order it from DirecTV?


I'm thinking about it, but it's still going to end up being cheaper to do it myself (All Hx24 receivers when I'm done).
This is the filter I want I take it: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=BSFR01&d=DIRECTV-Band-Stop-Filter-%28BSFR01%29&c=Satellite%20Components&sku=


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

kevinturcotte said:


> I'm thinking about it, but it's still going to end up being cheaper to do it myself (All Hx24 receivers when I'm done).
> This is the filter I want I take it: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...p-Filter-(BSFR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


4 new receivers is not cheaper than their upgrade.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> I'm thinking about it, but it's still going to end up being cheaper to do it myself (All Hx24 receivers when I'm done).
> This is the filter I want I take it: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=BSFR01&d=DIRECTV-Band-Stop-Filter-%28BSFR01%29&c=Satellite%20Components&sku=


if he buys all 24 models he wont need but one deca or broad band deca for on demand and one bs filter. why pay d for it? if he doesnt need or want on demand then a band stop is pretty cheap. but agreed that buying 4x rcvrs isnt exactly cheap.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

No, the 4 receivers aren't going to be cheap. I'm not buying them JUST because they have built in DECA though. I want the speed. And there's NO way they're going to give me 2 HR24s and 2 H24s and the DECA install for $150 lol So once I get the receivers (Which I want anyway, even if they didn't have built in DECA), I just have to buy 1 DECA adapter, the power adapter for it, and the BS filter.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

brett_the_bomb said:


> if he buys all 24 models he wont need but one deca or broad band deca for on demand and one bs filter. why pay d for it? if he doesnt need or want on demand then a band stop is pretty cheap. but agreed that buying 4x rcvrs isnt exactly cheap.





kevinturcotte said:


> No, the 4 receivers aren't going to be cheap. I'm not buying them JUST because they have built in DECA though. I want the speed. And there's NO way they're going to give me 2 HR24s and 2 H24s and the DECA install for $150 lol So once I get the receivers (Which I want anyway, even if they didn't have built in DECA), I just have to buy 1 DECA adapter, the power adapter for it, and the BS filter.


I wouldn't spend the money on 24's to then have to have the account flagged as unsupported and risk the chance of a 24 not being prioritized as a replacement in case of a failure. If he does a self install and doesn't place a MRV order they will flag the account as unsupported. I'm also pretty sure that if someone were to order an MRV upgrade and 4 HD DVR's at one shot that they may be able to bargain some on the cost. Even a $50 credit would make it cheaper than ordering a BS filter, 1 DECA, and 1 PI from solid signal.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I wouldn't spend the money on 24's to then have to have the account flagged as unsupported and risk the chance of a 24 not being prioritized as a replacement in case of a failure. If he does a self install and doesn't place a MRV order they will flag the account as unsupported. I'm also pretty sure that if someone were to order an MRV upgrade and 4 HD DVR's at one shot that they may be able to bargain some on the cost. Even a $50 credit would make it cheaper than ordering a BS filter, 1 DECA, and 1 PI from solid signal.


These are replacing. When I'm done, they'll be the only 4 receivers on my account. Would my account still be flagged as unsupported then?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

kevinturcotte said:


> These are replacing. When I'm done, they'll be the only 4 receivers on my account. Would my account still be flagged as unsupported then?


From everything I have seen without placing an MRV upgrade order requires an unsupported flag. I would call them and see what they would be willing to do for you. The price for the 3 items you would need would be 63.97 before shipping. If you can get the MRV part for that or less then you would have a better account. If I were shelling out close to a grand for specific equipment I would spend the extra $150 to ensure I had the best chance to get the same thing again. Imagine getting a DOA and being shipped an HR20-23 as a replacement before you even got to use that HR24. I'd be pissed but that's me. Now this still isn't a guarantee but from everything that's been stated so far priority seems to be given to those with supported MRV accounts.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> From everything I have seen without placing an MRV upgrade order requires an unsupported flag. I would call them and see what they would be willing to do for you. The price for the 3 items you would need would be 63.97 before shipping. If you can get the MRV part for that or less then you would have a better account. If I were shelling out close to a grand for specific equipment I would spend the extra $150 to ensure I had the best chance to get the same thing again. Imagine getting a DOA and being shipped an HR20-23 as a replacement before you even got to use that HR24. I'd be pissed but that's me. Now this still isn't a guarantee but from everything that's been stated so far priority seems to be given to those with supported MRV accounts.


If they shipped me anything other than an Hx24, I'd refuse it.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

kevinturcotte said:


> If they shipped me anything other than an Hx24, I'd refuse it.


You won't know until you open it. Once you open it you can't refuse.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> You won't know until you open it. Once you open it you can't refuse.


Last time I got a receiver (in 2008) it said the model number right on the side of the box. And it's my understanding that the you have up until the receiver is activated.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

The receivers say what they are on the outside. Another thing to mention is that I would guess that d* has to have a way to fix an account that is flagged incorrectly. I would venture to guess if you followed dougs method to get Mrv added with out the upgrade and have the csr set the mrv supported flag to y instead of u you would get the priority for replacement that you want.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

kevinturcotte said:


> These are replacing. When I'm done, they'll be the only 4 receivers on my account. Would my account still be flagged as unsupported then?


If you only have four receivers without an HD DVR, what good is it, as there are no recorded programs to share?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

azarby said:


> If you only have four receivers without an HD DVR, what good is it, as there are no recorded programs to share?


2 HR24s and 2 H24s


----------

